# XMNT 2001 Progr



## Leola13 (3. Juni 2003)

Hai zusammen,

beim Starten von Windows XP erscheint, schon auf blauem
Windows Bild, die Meldung :

XMNT 2001 Progr. not found  skipping auto....

Der Rechner bootet aber ohne Probleme weiter und läuft
problemlos(?)

Weiss einer was diese Meldung bedeutet oder wie sie zu
beseitigen ist ??


----------



## dfd1 (3. Juni 2003)

Das gleiche Frag ich mich auch. Hab diese Meldung seit ca. einer Woche.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juni 2003)

Lasst mich raten... Ihr benutzt Partition Magic?

xmnt2001.exe ist die Startdatei von Partitionmagic 7.0.

Naja.. ich rate immer wieder von Partition Magic ab.

Um Euren Fehler loszuwerden müßt Ihr folgendes tun:

MÖGLICHKEIT A):

START->AUSFÜHREN->"regedit" eingeben->ENTER

- Folgendes Verzeichnis aufsuchen:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\ControlSession Manager\

- Eintrag "BootExecute" des Typs "REG_MULTI_SZ" mit "/bat=xxxxxxx... /dbg=xxxxxx.... /ver=..... /prd=PartitionMagic" oder ähnlichem löschen.

(natürlich vorher dieses Registry-Verzeichnis sichern, falls was schiefläuft!!!)

----

MÖGLICHKEIT B)
Die XMNT2001.exe vom voll installierten PM in den SYSTEM32-Ordner im Windows Verzeichnis kopieren.

Uff, ich habe das gerade aus einem französichen Forum übersetzt, hoffe keinen Fehler gemacht zu haben  

Ciao,
Yours Neuro


----------



## goela (4. Juni 2003)

Unter folgendem Link hab ihr noch mehr Infos dazu:

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winxp/t1027465246


----------



## desaster0505 (1. September 2008)

HI,

also ich hatte auch das Problem. Allerdings habe ich in dem oben erwähnten Reg-Eintrag das "autocheck xmnt2001" entfernt und die anderen Einträge drin gelassen. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber vorher bitte die Registry sichern bevor ihr da was ändert.

BS : WINXP 64bitsystem SP2 Version 2003


Gruß


----------

